
A town near me just added this for Facebook and Craigslist sales - SanjeevSharma
http://imgur.com/GW05GMB
======
ljsocal
Interesting idea...proud of my little hamlet of Bellingham!

------
joezydeco
A lot of towns in my area have also let people know they can transact business
in the lobby of the police station.

------
pyrophane
I suspect many people will still go to Starbucks.

